# CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO HAVE CASTED



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I TOLD BY CASTERS THAT I WOULD KEEP HIM BUSY. LET ME KNOW WHAT CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE CASTED AND IF THERE IS A BIG DEMAND THAN I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE FOLLOWING ARE CARS THAT I HAVE IN THE MIX TO GET CASTED.

'68 CAPRICE WITH HIDDEN FRONT LIGHTS
'77 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL

I WANT A KLEAN DETAIL BOBTAIL RIVIERA


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

any year lincoln's!!! :biggrin: 64-date! :biggrin: 
malibus and malibu wagons! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 28 2007, 11:02 PM~8199619
> *any year lincoln's!!! :biggrin: 64-date! :biggrin:
> malibus and malibu wagons! :biggrin:
> *



malibu wagon +1


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 28 2007, 10:05 PM~8199639
> *malibu wagon +1
> *


WHAT YEAR WAGON MALIBU?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 07:59 PM~8199606
> *I TOLD BY CASTERS THAT I WOULD KEEP HIM BUSY. LET ME KNOW WHAT CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE CASTED AND IF THERE IS A BIG DEMAND THAN I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE FOLLOWING ARE CARS THAT I HAVE IN THE MIX TO GET CASTED.
> 
> '68 CAPRICE WITH HIDDEN FRONT LIGHTS
> ...


^^^71-73?

i'd like a 63/64 riviera also.......

75 caprice....

91-93 caprice

78-79 monte

78-79 cutlass

square front 81-86 monte....

37-39 chevy 4-door sedans

cheaper big body cadillac

78-87 malibu/malibu wagon


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im thinkin 80s malibu wagon


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 10:59 PM~8199606
> *I TOLD BY CASTERS THAT I WOULD KEEP HIM BUSY. LET ME KNOW WHAT CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE CASTED AND IF THERE IS A BIG DEMAND THAN I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE FOLLOWING ARE CARS THAT I HAVE IN THE MIX TO GET CASTED.
> 
> '68 CAPRICE WITH HIDDEN FRONT LIGHTS
> ...




chea!!!!! :0 :0 

Thanks again for everything you guys are doing!


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

big body lac


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey i just want a price,how much would it cost to makea 79 buick lesabre hardtop coupe?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 10:08 PM~8199653
> *^^^71-73?
> 
> i'd like a 63/64 riviera also.......
> ...


CHEAPER MEANS NO DETAIL THICK AND UGLY....  

VERY POSSIBLE ON '37-'39 4 DOOR

I HAVE MONTE IN PROMOS


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 28 2007, 11:08 PM~8199655
> *im thinkin 80s malibu wagon
> *


 :biggrin: 78-82!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 28 2007, 10:11 PM~8199667
> *Hey i just want a price,how much would it cost to makea 79 buick lesabre hardtop coupe?
> *


DEPENDS ON DEMAND AND TIME TO MAKE. EXAMPLE: IF I GET 10 ORDERS IT WILL COST MORE FOR ME TO HAVE MADE. IF I GET 30 ORDER THE PRICE TO MAKE IS LESS BECAUSE IT WOULD COST ME LESS TO PAY TO HAVE THEM MADE.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ok then i have some pics of one









[imghttp://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/17689.jpg[/img]


 

and this front clip


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

a real clean 90's towncar... with the e&g grill


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 29 2007, 02:28 AM~8199743
> *a real clean 90's towncar... with the e&g grill
> *


90's as in the 90-94 i believe might be a year or 2 off, not the newer rounded styles


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:29 PM~8199750
> *90's as in the 90-94 i believe might be a year or 2 off, not the newer rounded styles
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I HAVE THIS IN A PROMO


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 02:34 AM~8199777
> *ANY PICS?
> *


like this, this is my old lincoln...


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Depends on how much you talkin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

they got 1 already but looks like shit and dont look exact like u guys made the big bodies


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

78,79 OR 80 REGAL GRAND PRIX AND CUTLASS 
76,77 REGAL GRAND PRIX AND CUTLASS
65 66 67 CAPRICE THATS ALL I CAN THINK OF FOR NOW


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 11:38 PM~8199810
> *like this, this is my old lincoln...
> 
> 
> ...


that car is my fav!! super sexy! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8199817
> *they got 1 already but looks like shit and dont look exact like u guys made the big bodies
> *


IS IT AVAILABLE IN DIECAST?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 02:41 AM~8199831
> *IS IT AVAILABLE IN DIECAST?
> *


yes, only the limo one is, and its a 1/25 scale


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8199819
> *78,79 OR 80 REGAL GRAND PRIX AND CUTLASS
> 76,77 REGAL  GRAND PRIX AND CUTLASS
> 65 66 67 CAPRICE THATS ALL I CAN THINK OF FOR NOW
> *


66 CAPRICE IS AVAILABLE AT MODELHAUS

67 CAPRICE IS GONNA BE AVAILABLE FROM DUECES 76

78 GRAND PRIX IS ONE I WANT ALSO, I HAD A BURGUNDY WITH HALF WHITE VINYL TOP AND WHITE INTERIOR BACK IN '79


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:45 PM~8199849
> *yes, only the limo one is, and its a 1/25 scale
> *


YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT I HAVE ONE THAT TWINN GAVE ME AWHILE BACK.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 29 2007, 02:39 AM~8199821
> *that car is my fav!! super sexy! :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats after i had to redo a bunch of shit, i sold it than the guy i sold it to just parked it at his buddies junk yard.. fucked all the pumps up and everything, this is how i got it back..
than when i bought it back, and got it towed over to my moms and the tow truck guy was takin it off the flat bed, i went inside real quick to grab somethin, came out and watched the car just fall off the side, and busted both of the front cylinders... the back i had raised alittle to get it off the ground... and he even lost the damn keys to it.. :angry: but it deff. turned out better after i redid a bunch of shit..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ok here's my list and then im done.

79 buick lesabre hardtop coupe

79 caprice/impala 4door

76 montecarlo hardtop
i just love the 70's GMs


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

80's cutlass 
90's cadillac (elderado,dts,sls)
new rolls royce phantoms
i also forgot 90-present lincs


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think a 90's lincoln would sell nice.. a clean one would..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 11:10 PM~8199961
> *i think a 90's lincoln would sell nice.. a clean one would..
> *


pics


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

that would be nice hell i would like to build one.so many custom things you can do to it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 03:13 AM~8199968
> *pics
> *


what u mean pics, we just went throguh this, lol... i posted pics some posts back, i just want the 90's box style not the rounded.. like the one twinn sent you... cuz i know theres a site that has them but they totally look like shit, the space between the doors arnt even right, way off..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

malibus and malibu wagons - Perry's Resins
BOBTAIL RIVIERA - R&R resin
78 monte - Trumpeter
37-39 chevy 4-door sedans - R&R resin
79 caprice/impala 4door - that much diff from the 85 by modelhaus?
80's cutlass - everybody and their momma is cranking these out now

I'd be down for a 77 and 90s Lincoln


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

'79 Cutlass!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 03:22 AM~8200004
> *malibus and malibu wagons - Perry's Resins
> BOBTAIL RIVIERA - R&R resin
> 78 monte - Trumpeter
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 29 2007, 12:27 AM~8200016
> *'79 Cutlass!
> *


I wouldn't mind that or a similar grand prix


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 08:35 PM~8199792
> *I HAVE THIS IN A PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like to see that..... i have a 80 somewhere around.... unless i traded it already.... but never saw those 81-86 before....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 11:16 PM~8199980
> *what u mean pics, we just went throguh this, lol... i posted pics some posts back, i just want the 90's box style not the rounded.. like the one twinn sent you... cuz i know theres a site that has them but they totally look like shit, the space between the doors arnt even right, way off..
> *


SORRY HOMIE, I DO NOT KNOW YOURS FORD. MEMBER I'M A CHEVY MAN


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 03:33 AM~8200026
> *SORRY HOMIE, I DO NOT KNOW YOURS FORD. MEMBER I'M A CHEVY MAN
> *


  im not a ford guy either... lincoln is the lux of ford, built way better than just a plain ford.. id take a chevy over a ford (as in lincoln) any day, depending on the chevy... i hate dodges.. besides a few


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

malibus and malibu wagons - Perry's Resins KLEAN RESINS

BOBTAIL RIVIERA - R&R resin LOOKS LIKE CACA, NOTHING FITS RIGHT

78 monte - Trumpeter NICE KIT

37-39 chevy 4-door sedans - R&R resin POPPA YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT IT DOES NOT FIT KIT RIGHT

79 caprice/impala 4door - that much diff from the 85 by modelhaus? THERE RESINS ARE KLEAN

80's cutlass - everybody and their momma is cranking these out now NOT MINE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 09:36 PM~8200034
> *37-39 chevy 4-door sedans - R&R resin POPPA YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT DOES FIT KIT RIGHT
> 
> 80's cutlass - everybody and their momma is cranking these out now NOT MINE
> *


are those 37-39 from r&r good? i've seen them listed on the star models.....

u got a different version of the cutlass?? or u talkin bout your mama?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 11:41 PM~8200047
> *are those 37-39 from r&r good? i've seen them listed on the star models.....
> 
> u got a different version of the cutlass?? or u talkin bout your mama?
> *


MY MAMA, SHE CRANKS OUT THE NACATAMALES


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe.... we can just leave it at that..... :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 12:41 AM~8200047
> *are those 37-39 from r&r good? i've seen them listed on the star models.....
> 
> u got a different version of the cutlass?? or u talkin bout your mama?
> *


I really don't know about the R&R resin, probably need work to fit. I have an old Showtime resins version.

as far as a Cutlass, I have an original Showtime piece, but 1ofakind's made a couple versions, Twinn's made some with the funky vinyl, I guess Beto's got Bigg's version? I was just exaggerating.

Beto I'm just saying I'd like to see something new out there, I'm spoiled because I have a bunch of stuff already.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 28 2007, 11:47 PM~8200061
> *I really don't know about the R&R resin, probably need work to fit.  I have an old Showtime resins version.
> 
> as far as a Cutlass, I have an original Showtime piece, but 1ofakind's made a couple versions, Twinn's made some with the funky vinyl, I guess Beto's got Bigg's version?  I was just exaggerating.
> ...


THAT'S WHY I POST THIS TOPIC. MY CASTER WILL NOT CAST ANYTHING THAT MODELHAUS OR OTHER GREAT CASTERS HAVE. EXCEPT FOR R&R AND OTHER STUFF THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT. I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, HOMIES ARE POSTING STUFF THAT THEY CAN GET ALREADY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 11:46 PM~8200059
> *hehe.... we can just leave it at that.....  :0
> *


NACATAMALES ARE TAMALES FROM NICARAQUA


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok if r&r is off the list i'll go for 58-68 4 door impala wagons


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 01:04 AM~8200133
> *ok if r&r is off the list i'll go for 58-68 4 door impala wagons
> *


better check r&r again, i know they sell those on ebay


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 10:03 PM~8200128
> *NACATAMALES ARE TAMALES FROM NICARAQUA
> *


kinda like how puerto ricans got our pastele


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... miteymouse sells r&r stuff on ebay.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 12:04 AM~8200133
> *ok if r&r is off the list i'll go for 58-68 4 door impala wagons
> *


NOW THAT'S KOOL, THE WAGONS WILL BE IN THE NEAR FUTURE. NICELY DETAILED AND KLEAN.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 12:07 AM~8200148
> *yea.... miteymouse sells r&r stuff on ebay.....
> *


YEAH, EVERYTIME I GET A RESIN FROM R&R I SELL IT CAUSE NOTHING FITS RIGHT, HOOD???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

58, 62 and 63 are my favorite.... :biggrin: :biggrin: i got one of the 58 2 doors but i want a 4 door......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd DEFINETLY be down for a nicely detailed '71 to '73 Boattail Riviera! That's one of my all time favorites!

Here's a few more I'd like to see,

'73/'74 Monte Carlo

'78 to '80 Cutlass

'81 to '87 Grand Prix

'76/'77 Cutlass

'82 Malibu Wagon

'76 Olds Omega

:0 




> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 28 2007, 11:35 PM~8199792
> *I HAVE THIS IN A PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


They never made a promo of the '81 to '86 Monte. I'd love to see someone do that front clip too!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 29 2007, 12:27 AM~8200016
> *'79 Cutlass!
> *


x2 78-80


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 01:47 AM~8200061
> *I really don't know about the R&R resin, probably need work to fit.  I have an old Showtime resins version.
> 
> as far as a Cutlass, I have an original Showtime piece, but 1ofakind's made a couple versions, Twinn's made some with the funky vinyl, I guess Beto's got Bigg's version?  I was just exaggerating.
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jun 29 2007, 02:22 AM~8200004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

This front clip 









This years of caprices


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well I may be different but I would like to see a newer bodystyle Chevy Silverado and GMC Sierra. as well as a newer style Dodge Ram, as well as a Nissan Titan


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

72 chevy MALIBU
84 elcamnio 
76 t bird w/t tops or sunroof
84 chevy box top impala
75 fleetwood brougham
89 lincoln limo.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A 59 Chevy apache fleetside pick up!!!! (short bed and long!!!)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jun 29 2007, 06:24 AM~8200594
> *72 chevy MALIBU
> 84 elcamnio
> 76 t bird w/t tops or sunroof
> ...


AMT makes a '72 Chevelle, which is basicly the same as the Malibu.

You can find '82 El Caminos (promos) all the time on Ebay, which are pretty much the same as an '84.

I wouldn't mind seeing a '76 T Bird!

There's already a resin '80s box Impala

'75 Fleetwood would be cool!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jun 29 2007, 06:18 AM~8200577
> *well I may be different but I would like to see a newer bodystyle Chevy Silverado and GMC Sierra. as well as a newer style Dodge Ram, as well as a Nissan Titan
> *


x2! :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 29 2007, 06:38 AM~8200657
> *A 59 Chevy apache fleetside pick up!!!! (short bed and long!!!)
> *


haven't I pointed you this way before?

http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064&p=63653


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 07:55 AM~8200730
> *haven't I pointed you this way before?
> 
> http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064&p=63653
> *


Yes many times but that is a 1959 Chevy Pickup Cab....I'd like to see the whole thing cab and box... 
I don't see any mention there about a fleetside just a 59 cab!!!!!! 
The 57 Cameo kit does not have the same box as an Apache so that is another reason to my request not to mention the badges (emblems) vary between the 59 trucks!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

id like to see some later model 98-2000 town cars
x2 on the 37-39 chevy 4 doors
definatly on the 71-73 rivi
id also like to see late 80s early 90s box body style two door s10 blazer


----------



## jerseyflipper (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 11:08 PM~8199653
> *^^^71-73?
> 
> i'd like a 63/64 riviera also.......
> ...


x2 and even the 80s style caprice and impalas


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 29 2007, 07:07 AM~8200784
> *Yes many times but that is a 1959 Chevy Pickup Cab....I'd like to see the whole thing cab and box...
> I don't see any mention there about a fleetside just a 59 cab!!!!!!
> The 57 Cameo kit does not have the same box as an Apache so that is another reason to my request not to mention the badges (emblems) vary between the 59 trucks!!
> *


aaaah I see. 

I was looking for reference pics, all I could find was pics of Apache's, do you have any of a non-Apache?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

90'S LINCOLNS ARE COOL BUT A 98-2001 OR 2002 TO PRESENT LINCOLN TOWNCAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY HOMIES.









80'S STYLE LeSABRE LIKE MY CUZIN'S.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> 90'S LINCOLNS ARE COOL BUT A 98-2001 OR 2002 TO PRESENT LINCOLN TOWNCAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY HOMIES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> > 90'S LINCOLNS ARE COOL BUT A 98-2001 OR 2002 TO PRESENT LINCOLN TOWNCAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY HOMIES.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WASN'T THERE A BLACK AND SILVER ONE ON HERE THAT SOMEONE WAS GOING TO CAST?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 12:08 AM~8199653
> *^^^71-73?
> 
> i'd like a 63/64 riviera also.......
> ...


if frank hurried the hell up with the one he keep from me.it would be out already. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2007, 12:37 PM~8202386
> *90'S LINCOLNS ARE COOL BUT A 98-2001 OR 2002 TO PRESENT LINCOLN TOWNCAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY HOMIES.
> 
> 
> ...


that LeSABRE is definitly a must have.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2007, 12:54 PM~8202511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8202494
> *if frank hurried the hell up with the one he keep from me.it would be out already. :uh:
> *


i got it at my house...it willbe out soon. along with alot of other ride's. top secrete shit.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2007, 12:56 PM~8202536
> *i got it at my house...it willbe out soon. along with alot of other ride's.  top secrete shit.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 29 2007, 12:02 PM~8202548
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: memmer...you memmer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2007, 12:56 PM~8202536
> *i got it at my house...it willbe out soon. along with alot of other ride's.  top secrete shit.
> *


cool.


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

this one :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i want a 1998-2002 lincoln town :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

Shot at 2007-06-29
I mean this one :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 29 2007, 01:38 PM~8202803
> *i want a 1998-2002 lincoln town :biggrin:
> *


amen to that,.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2007, 11:54 AM~8202511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for one? :uh:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

but the front fenders looks a little to big.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT FOR SALE IT WAS A GIFT FROM SOLO1!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2007, 10:54 AM~8202511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a CMK car??? (can't remember thw actuall name of the co. it's something like)


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jun 29 2007, 11:38 AM~8202807
> *
> Shot at 2007-06-29
> I mean this one  :thumbsup:
> *


OH HELL YEAH SOME BABY LINCOLNS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yea i remember to. wasnt it on ebay a wile back.i was going to buy one frome ebay.but every body said it wasnt worth it cuz of the casters are cheep. :tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: BABY LINCOLN   IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE ONE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I would like to see some 4 door bombs like a 48 fleetline or a 39 chevy!! uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 29 2007, 01:45 PM~8202860
> *is that a CMK car??? (can't remember thw actuall name of the co. it's something like)
> *


TKM?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOW ABOUT THE 46-48 "GERMAN HELMET" CHEVY FLEETLINE??? THOSE ARE PRETTY TIGHT.


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

tkm :angry:  :nono: :banghead: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 11:45 AM~8202059
> *aaaah I see.
> 
> I was looking for reference pics, all I could find was pics of Apache's, do you have any of a non-Apache?
> ...


Hmmm it's actually funny you should ask cause no I don't!!!!!

I just did my self a little pic searching too but all I came up with was Apache's  I'm sure they had to have made other model pick-ups besides the Apache in 1959.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jun 29 2007, 01:14 PM~8203095
> *tkm  :angry:    :nono:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 29 2007, 01:24 PM~8203188
> *Hmmm it's actually funny you should ask cause no I don't!!!!!
> 
> I just did my self a little pic searching too but all I came up with was Apache's   I'm sure they had to have made other model pick-ups besides the Apache in 1959.....
> *


Either way, even if they're one and the same, the 57 Cameo bed definately doesn't match, it doesn't have that bubble flare along the side to meet the taillight. But the stepside should work.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 04:56 PM~8204151
> *Either way, even if they're one and the same, the 57 Cameo bed definately doesn't match, it doesn't have that bubble flare along the side to meet the taillight.  But the stepside should work.
> *


Yes it sure would!!! but then it wouldn't be a Fleetside!!!! It would be a step side lol...
The fleet side is the one with the bubble flare along the side!!!!  I have seen the odd promo but they sell for large change!!!!


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

X2 buick lesabre's


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

82-89 CHRYSLER 5TH AVENUE!!! :biggrin: 








mine :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

WAGONS!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 29 2007, 09:22 PM~8205425
> *WAGONS!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

how about some of these??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

x2 on the 80s LTD


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 29 2007, 07:28 PM~8205470
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

What about this one 04 Monte Carlo like mine :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

beto, get at me when the 77 Lincoln mark V gets casted! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are the ones i would love to have..

1941 chevy 4-door
1948 plymouth special deluxe 4-door with the suicide rear doors
1973 monte carlo
1977 buick electra 2-door


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 29 2007, 06:51 PM~8205265
> *82-89 CHRYSLER 5TH AVENUE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: x11111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

71,72,73 revi

Caddy 64-70 coupe or vert with complete chassis, motor, open trunk and hood and skirts.
I even have a pocher Alfa 8th scale I'd trade for the right kit. this is how bad I want one, the pocher is worth around $350 to $400.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Revi? You mean Rivi, as in Riviera, right?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 30 2007, 05:13 AM~8207213
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: x11111111100000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN696 (Mar 29, 2006)

colorados, more trucks


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 29 2007, 10:45 AM~8202059
> *aaaah I see.
> 
> I was looking for reference pics, all I could find was pics of Apache's, do you have any of a non-Apache?
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 30 2007, 05:53 AM~8207401
> *71,72,73 revi
> 
> Caddy 64-70 coupe or vert with complete chassis, motor, open trunk and hood and skirts.
> ...


64s and 68s are still pretty easy to come by, by Johan. R&R makes a 69-70


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 29 2007, 02:52 PM~8202919
> *I would like to see some 4 door bombs like a 48 fleetline or a 39 chevy!!  uffin:
> *


revell


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 30 2007, 11:04 AM~8208528
> *revell
> *


he was asking for 4 doors, that's a coupe or delivery


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 30 2007, 01:05 PM~8208531
> *he was asking for 4 doors, that's a coupe or delivery
> *


oh yeah the revell's a coupe


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 11:49 PM~8199874
> *thats after i had to redo a bunch of shit, i sold it than the guy i sold it to just parked it at his buddies junk yard.. fucked all the pumps up and everything, this is how i got it back..
> than when i bought it back, and got it towed over to my moms and the tow truck guy was takin it off the flat bed, i went inside real quick to grab somethin, came out and watched the car just fall off the side, and busted both of the front cylinders... the back i had raised alittle to get it off the ground... and he even lost the damn keys to it..  :angry:  but it deff. turned out better after i redid a bunch of shit..
> 
> ...



so like how did your front cylinders break?

damn, that sucks homie. but atleast you got it back when you did!

peace.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BOMBS WITH ACCESORIES

66 impala

all impala wagons

65 - 66 impala skirts

towncars

baby lincs


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 11:49 PM~8199874
> *thats after i had to redo a bunch of shit, i sold it than the guy i sold it to just parked it at his buddies junk yard.. fucked all the pumps up and everything, this is how i got it back..
> than when i bought it back, and got it towed over to my moms and the tow truck guy was takin it off the flat bed, i went inside real quick to grab somethin, came out and watched the car just fall off the side, and busted both of the front cylinders... the back i had raised alittle to get it off the ground... and he even lost the damn keys to it..  :angry:  but it deff. turned out better after i redid a bunch of shit..
> 
> ...


omg if i was you i would kick the shit out of the guy who put the car in a junk yard but thats just me atleast u got it back and idk if your going to but if u fix it that would be kool.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2007, 02:54 PM~8202511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks very wrong. from the windows up, it looks more like a 300, and the wheel wells look all messed up. Also, the marker lights are weird, and nothing is straight.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like a 90's lincoln, 80-90's 4 door lac,and a 84 4 door buick limited


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 30 2007, 12:56 PM~8208497
> *64s and 68s are still pretty easy to come by, by Johan.  R&R makes a 69-70
> *



When I ask for these and post them up in my sig offering top dollar, no one jumps up with any for sale???? I'll pay good money for them but I'LL NOT TAKE A Fucking on em.

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8209951
> *BOMBS WITH ACCESORIES
> 
> 66 impala
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jul 1 2007, 06:07 AM~8212067
> *When I ask for these and post them up in my sig offering top dollar, no one jumps up with any for sale???? I'll pay good money for them but I'LL NOT TAKE A Fucking on em.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


ebay? I got a nice empty 68 vert box so you can put it on the shelf and pretend it's a project you haven't started yet :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks I'll consider that and get back to ya,

Miloh.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 12:59 AM~8199606
> *I TOLD BY CASTERS THAT I WOULD KEEP HIM BUSY. LET ME KNOW WHAT CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE CASTED AND IF THERE IS A BIG DEMAND THAN I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE FOLLOWING ARE CARS THAT I HAVE IN THE MIX TO GET CASTED.
> 
> '68 CAPRICE WITH HIDDEN FRONT LIGHTS
> ...


77 2dr cuttlas, and 2dr 81 lincoln


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 29 2007, 12:10 AM~8199961
> *i think a 90's lincoln would sell nice.. a clean one would..
> *


x2

90-96 i think is the year range,

i wouldnt mind that style and the next style up with the smaller headlights,

just not the style like twinn gave ya..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 29 2007, 08:51 PM~8205265
> *82-89 CHRYSLER 5TH AVENUE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a clean one with opening hood n trunk


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*1947 Cadillac Fleetline. Best looking bomb in my opinion.*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

53/54 caddy


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 1 2007, 12:15 PM~8213187
> *ebay?  I got a nice empty 68 vert box so you can put it on the shelf and pretend it's a project you haven't started yet  :biggrin:
> *


a box? i collect boxes.... wanna get rid of it? :biggrin: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2007, 11:02 PM~8216080
> *1947 Cadillac Fleetline. Best looking bomb in my opinion.
> *


u mean chevy fleetline?yea i agree


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 1 2007, 11:09 PM~8216127
> *a box? i collect boxes.... wanna get rid of it? :biggrin:  :0
> *


$10 bucks shipped and it's yours. I was getting ready to put it on ebay. Also got an original 63 Impala box in fair shape, 72 Grand Prix box, 64 Mercury vert box, and 77 AMC Hornet box top only


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 11:12 PM~8216143
> *u mean chevy fleetline?yea i agree
> *


Sorry, I meant this one:









1947 Cadillac.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks good also


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks good also


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

forget the box i want the 71/72 prand prix!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8216080
> *1947 Cadillac Fleetline. Best looking bomb in my opinion.
> *


J  , ANY PICS


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey beto you got any pics of that promo you was talkin bout?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 12:04 AM~8216522
> *J  , ANY PICS
> *




































I think it's a tad bigger than the Chevy Fleetline.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

53-55 cadillac are badddddd....

heres a 55....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd like to see a '76 - '78 Ford LTD (with two fronts, so you can choose between landau and non-landau, the landaus have hideaways).


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

Alright here is my list of cars that I would LOVE to see cast. Ok, I am a HUGE fan of cars of the 60's, 70's and EARLY 80's.

My dad had a 1973 Buick Electra 225 Limited (Deuce and a Quarter,) and that would be the ultimate for me. It was black...with a 455 and dual glasspacks. Just thinking about that car makes me smile..:biggrin: 

I would also like to see...

1) 1976 Buick Park Avenue

2) 1972-84 Buick LeSabre/Centurion

3) 1973-77 Pontiac Lemans/GTO/Luxury Lemans

4) 1968 Buick Wildcat

5) 1974 Dodge Monaco (I loved the Bluesmobile :happysad: )

6.) 1970 Olds Delta

7.) 1984 Olds Delta 88/Holiday Coupe

....a few more can't think of at the moment. :uh: I dunno...perhaps I am just... :loco:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

1958 Cadillac Eldorado Brougham


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

an amc pacer lol jk


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2007, 03:55 AM~8216760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is an absolutely gorgeous caddy


----------



## brewskiche (Jun 8, 2007)

Id like a 1972 Cadillac Eldorado with Superfly edition


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

i need a 1998 chevy s10 extended cab shortbox!


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

i wouldent mind a 57 wagon :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jul 3 2007, 09:39 AM~8225677
> *
> i wouldent mind a 57 wagon  :dunno:
> *


that seemes like sumthin john would say lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

there allready is a 57 wagon made by revell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope thats a nomad


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yup, it's a Nomad. It wouldn't be too hard to convert the Nomad into a 2 or 4 door wagon.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jul 3 2007, 09:39 AM~8225677
> *
> i wouldent mind a 57 wagon  :dunno:
> *



for that one, all you gotta do is get the 57 nomad kit, fill in the rear part of the door line, and scribe out the door lines for the 4 door, then ya got one LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:42 AM~8226619
> *Well not to you biggs. You can make anything out of plastic. maybe even paper*


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGER_@Jul 3 2007, 09:39 AM~8225677
> *
> i wouldent mind a 57 wagon  :dunno:
> *


Here you go, on ebay, Do'nt know what scale it is :dunno: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-Chevy-Bel-Air-4-d...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

I appreciate all the feedback. I will try the 57 nomad kit and mody the 4 door like
wagonguy says, thanks bigbearlocos for the ebay shot.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

id like to see a 1974-1978 chrysler imperial or newyorker, also some 69-73 furys or newports:

1974 imperial:









1978 newyorker:









1969 fury:









1973 newport:










also some wagons, preferably MOPARS:

1965 newport wagon:

















1977 newport wagon:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd take any of those. I'd dvrie any of those with pride. I'd like to see the imp and the new Yorker is 2 doors. just in case we missed the new youker if it's out there let us know i'd buy one of them. Or the kit if's out there :biggrin: 

1974 imperial:









1978 newyorker:










1965 newport wagon:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks man, FINALLY someone agrees with me that we need some late 60's mid 70's FULLSIZE MOPARS, lol


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Had a few of em when I was younger. they were cheap and would burn a tire for three blocks. top end out run anything :biggrin: 

Miloh


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*MOPARS SUCK!* :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

can u cast a 76 coupe divelle


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 09:37 AM~8227037
> *for that one, all you gotta do is get the 57 nomad kit, fill in the rear part of the door line, and scribe out the door lines for the 4 door, then ya got one LOL
> *


and smooth the roof and shave the tailgate.........

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

i would like all fullsize chevy 4-door wagons from 56-68

would be nice if they all were based off the good kits like amt's 62 and revell's 63 and 64..... *not just based on some old crap* like some of the resins out there.....

i got a 65 wagon from Cadi luva thats based the revell 65.... modelhaus i think....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 3 2007, 06:16 PM~8228689
> *thanks man, FINALLY someone agrees with me that we need some late 60's mid 70's FULLSIZE MOPARS, lol
> *


man i totally agree with you. there need to be more old skool mopar models out there


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 3 2007, 06:36 PM~8228816
> *MOPARS SUCK! :biggrin:
> *


 I'd say you shouldn't own a mopar. I have a few pretty dam good ones.

Miloh.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 3 2007, 06:36 PM~8228816
> *MOPARS SUCK! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

quote=spikekid999,Jul 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8231083]FUCK YOU!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
[/quote]

HEY TAKE THIS SHIT OFF, KEEP MY TOPIC KLEAN.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

heres another great car, that only comes out in 76-79, we need some 83-87's lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> quote=spikekid999,Jul 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8231083]FUCK YOU!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:


HEY TAKE THIS SHIT OFF, KEEP MY TOPIC KLEAN.
[/quote]

Sorry Beto, I should have known someone was gonna take me seriously and get all butt-hurt :uh: 


Anyway, here's a few more that I'd like to see.

*'77 Grand Prix*











*'73-'75 Grand Am*











*'78 Buick Century/Olds Cutlass Salon* (the weird hatchback style ones)



















*'73 Buick Regal/Century*









:biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Like the Grand Am and the Century, Don't care for the hatch backs. course I remember the real 442s so they seem kinda weard to me.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jul 4 2007, 09:14 AM~8233260
> *Like the Grand Am and the Century, Don't care for the hatch backs. course I remember the real 442s so they seem kinda weard to me.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


I hear ya man, they are kinda weird. I think that's why I like them.

I do like the Buick Turbo Coupe alot better than the 442 version.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

You know that the 442 was a package offered by olds on the Cutlass that ment 400cid, 4bbl carb, 2 door.
Can't beleave the many ways olds got away with using that badge over the years.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 4 2007, 09:05 AM~8233215
> *
> Sorry Beto, I should have known someone was gonna take me seriously and get all butt-hurt :uh:
> Anyway, here's a few more that I'd like to see.
> ...


HELL YES!!!

THATS THE SAME BODY STYLE AS WHAT MY FIRST OLDS WAS...!!!


GOD I MISS THAT CAR.....  

THEY NEED TO CAST THOSE...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to see a good 71-73 riviera
and a 75 grand prix


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

1947 Chevy Sedan Delivery

1953 Cadillac Eldorado Conv't

1973 Buick Centurion Conv't


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raise Up_@Jul 5 2007, 01:14 PM~8242117
> *1947 Chevy Sedan Delivery
> 
> 1953 Cadillac Eldorado Conv't
> ...


cn be built as 46, 47, or 48.....

http://www.galaxielimited.com/48chevys.html

really good kit


----------



## luxurylemans (May 11, 2007)

/Misc/gp.jpg[/img]
*'73-'75 Grand Am*









*'73 Buick Regal/Century*









:biggrin:
[/quote]


I would LOVE seeing these on my shelf. :yessad: :yes: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 2 2007, 01:19 AM~8216196
> *$10 bucks shipped and it's yours.  I was getting ready to put it on ebay.  Also got an original 63 Impala box in fair shape, 72 Grand Prix box, 64 Mercury vert box, and 77 AMC Hornet box top only
> 
> 
> ...


can this lak b casted


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 6 2007, 09:14 PM~8251856
> *can this lak b casted
> *


um, it's just a box. How about I scan a couple sides for ya and send em

and if you want the kit, these are affordable enough still to get them in plastic


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 6 2007, 11:19 PM~8251891
> *um, it's just a box.  How about I scan a couple sides for ya and send em
> 
> and if you want the kit, these are affordable enough still to get them in plastic
> *



i no its just a box but the pic of it i was refering 2,but thanks for checking on 1 4 me, pm me with the results please


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i read that rong wear can i get 1


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

2006 Impala, Pontiac Grand am 2002


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8202494
> *if frank hurried the hell up with the one he keep from me.it would be out already. :uh:
> *


FRANK? COULD IT BE THE SAME FRANK I KNOW? LOL.YOU KNOW WHO I MEAN...UR BEST FRIEND


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)

62-64 impala or bell air wagons,86-88 monte luxury sport w/camaro door mirrors,front clip and correct tail lights,bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inked_@Jul 8 2007, 10:20 AM~8258957
> *86-88 monte luxury sport w/camaro door mirrors,front clip and correct tail lights,bumper :biggrin:
> *


All you gotta do is get the Revell '86 Monte Carlo SS kit, get one of the resin LS clips, and get the '87 Monte Carlo SS Aerocoupe for the rear bumper and taillights.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

i would LOVE to see 1971 -1976 impala/caprices casted, since AMT is folding!


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

also would LOVE to see some 1979-1991 ford crown victorias, or mercury grand marquis


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

heres a 1979 grand marquis 2dr.










heres a 1991 grand marquis 4dr.










heres a 1991 wagon


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 8 2007, 11:28 AM~8259611
> *i would LOVE to see 1971 -1976 impala/caprices casted, since AMT is folding!
> *


MYSELF AND LOWRIDERMODEL HAVE THE '71, '72 AND '76 IN STOCK. HIT US UP WITH A PM.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 8 2007, 12:28 PM~8259611
> *i would LOVE to see 1971 -1976 impala/caprices casted, since AMT is folding!
> *


Regardless of whether they fold or not. You would never see the '71 to '75 from them anyway, just the '76.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

what about a 1986 Mercury Cougar


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

new yorker








lincolen


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 9 2007, 03:44 PM~8267455
> *new yorker
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta specify what years :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ans sbc1966newport
i think he nowes


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 9 2007, 12:51 PM~8267521
> *ans sbc1966newport
> i think he nowes
> *


SORRY I ONLY KNOW MY GM/CHEVIES SOME FORDS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

74 newport 85 lincolen


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

why would you quote me on that?, u just joined this site :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 9 2007, 03:51 PM~8267521
> *ans sbc1966newport
> i think he nowes
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8267603
> *74 newport      85 lincolen
> *


now was that hard??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 9 2007, 07:35 PM~8269205
> *why would you quote me on that?, u just joined this site :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hes a noob :uh:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

i know he's a newb, thats why i asked, lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my bad noob move


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 9 2007, 06:45 PM~8269258
> *hes a noob :uh:
> *


so r u :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 9 2007, 08:52 PM~8269758
> *so r u :uh:
> *


not as new as him though


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

c'mon guys keep beto's post clean


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Any year TC (town car)

Early 80's front clip for a Monte Carlo

78-79 Cutlass, Regal

Thats all I can think of @ the moment :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2 for all these.....





> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jul 9 2007, 06:17 PM~8270990
> *Any year TC (town car)
> 
> Early 80's front clip for a Monte Carlo
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jul 9 2007, 10:17 PM~8270990
> *Any year TC (town car)
> 
> Early 80's front clip for a Monte Carlo
> ...


x3


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

WOULD LIKE 2 C A KIT 4 A 70 MONTE WITH THE SKIRTS OR DO THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE...GET AT ME ,LET ME KNOW


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 11 2007, 06:56 PM~8287401
> *WOULD LIKE 2 C A KIT 4 A 70 MONTE WITH THE SKIRTS OR DO THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE...GET AT ME ,LET ME KNOW
> *


Yes, there has been one out for a while, and it's a great kit.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 11 2007, 07:09 PM~8287491
> *Yes, there has been one out for a while, and it's a great kit.
> *


WHERE CAN I GET 1?... :biggrin: PM ME WITH THE 411


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

64 lincolen


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jul 11 2007, 09:11 PM~8287511
> *WHERE CAN I GET 1?... :biggrin: PM ME WITH THE 411
> *


check da hobbie shops that carry models


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey beto have u figured out which ones u might be gettin casted??????


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

I PM'D HIM AND HE SAID HE IS STARTING ON THE 2 DOOR BIG BODY THIS WEEK AND THE '48 CHEVY FLEETLINE CONVERT AND COUPE


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey beto

It's kool to see some interest on this subject. Just to find kits that are not available is a task in itself. I'd like to see 72, 73,74,75 Impala CV's in resin. That 71 Rivi that R&R makes is pile of mereda. The body is OK,but the interior just sucks. I going top have scratch build the interior myself and thats a lot of work, but thats what this hobby is about. I'm up for the 77-79 Continental. Keep up the Great work.


oneyed


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jul 9 2007, 08:17 PM~8270990
> *Early 80's front clip for a Monte Carlo
> 
> 78-79 Cutlass, Regal
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 29 2007, 12:59 AM~8199606
> *I TOLD BY CASTERS THAT I WOULD KEEP HIM BUSY. LET ME KNOW WHAT CARS YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEE CASTED AND IF THERE IS A BIG DEMAND THAN I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. THE FOLLOWING ARE CARS THAT I HAVE IN THE MIX TO GET CASTED.
> 
> '68 CAPRICE WITH HIDDEN FRONT LIGHTS
> ...


id like to see a 73 impala, 2000 monty carlo,76 cadilack fleetwood, some 70s buick lesaber, any year linclon town car,and 70s and 80s pontiac grand prix


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 25 2007, 07:27 AM~9526543
> *id like to see a 73 impala, 2000 monty carlo,76 cadilack fleetwood, some 70s buick lesaber, any year linclon town car,and 70s and 80s pontiac grand prix*




I belive twinn and biggs got one coming out soon


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I want to see a 86 chevy caprice 4 door.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

50s lincoln premier


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

i know its kind of out there but maybe a grand marquis i like the 89 square bodys and the early round body too ,like the 94-97 models


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

how about a quad cab 99 Style Dually :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 25 2007, 07:30 AM~9526660
> *I want to see a 86 chevy caprice 4 door.....
> *


MODELHAUS , 80.00


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 01:05 PM~9527459
> *MODELHAUS , 80.00
> *


any pictures? I'd pay that i heartbeat if the casting looked good....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

http://fleetwood.sakura.ne.jp/RESIN%20albu...Impala4door.jpg



> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 25 2007, 11:37 AM~9527708
> *any pictures? I'd pay that i heartbeat if the casting looked good....
> *





:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 25 2007, 12:00 PM~9527423
> *how about a quad cab 99 Style Dually  :biggrin:
> *


thers already one or 2 on ebay


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:cheesy: DOES YOUR CASTER ONLY CAST IN 1/24TH AND 1/25TH? DOES HE DO ANY 1/16TH ANYTHING??


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 25 2007, 02:51 PM~9528180
> *http://fleetwood.sakura.ne.jp/RESIN%20albu...Impala4door.jpg
> :0
> *




looks nice but that looks like an 85 impala... the 86 caprice models they changed the nose and tail on them a bit....

you think it would be possible to kitbash and make it look more like an 86? I havn't really worked with resin kits before...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 25 2007, 05:51 PM~9529190
> *looks nice but that looks like an 85 impala... the 86 caprice models they changed the nose and tail on them a bit....
> 
> you think it would be possible to kitbash and make it look more like an 86? I havn't really worked with resin kits before...
> *


anything is possible


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

id still like to see a 82-87 chrysler 5th avenue casted :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HOW BOUT A 78 FORD THUNDERBIRD?????I HAD A REAL ONE BUT SOLD IT.....ALWAYS WANTED 2 MAKE A REPLICA


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HERE IS MY OLD THUNDER BIRD OLD PIC BUT IT WAS KOO!!!!PIC IS NOT THAT GOOD SORRY


----------



## fronksy (Sep 26, 2007)

They should make these


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2007, 01:20 PM~9528353
> *thers already one or 2 on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


LINK I COULDNT FIND ONE....?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Dec 25 2007, 03:29 PM~9529341
> *HOW BOUT A 78 FORD THUNDERBIRD?????I HAD A REAL ONE BUT SOLD IT.....ALWAYS WANTED 2 MAKE A REPLICA
> *


SORRY. NO 1/16th, NO DEMAND FOR THEM. MOLD WOULD WEIGH ABOUT25 POUNDS.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HELL YA BETO...THX..HOW MUCH WILL IT RUN?????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how bout the box style suburbans! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

69 impalas


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats not a 99 dually


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Um how bout a 

Chevy Colorado, GMC Canyon, Newer 2007 Silverado, GMC Sierra, 2007 Dodge Ram, Dakota. 2007 E-one Firetruck, Some up to date Monster Trucks


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

How about a Dodge Durango 


And that was not a 99 dually


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how about a 77/78 dodge magnum


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I know this aint a car but how about some 22-24'' Alcoa Semi wheels?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2007, 03:20 PM~9528353
> *thers already one or 2 on ebay
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 26 2007, 10:35 AM~9534331
> *how about a 77/78 dodge magnum
> *


 :0   :ugh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 26 2007, 10:12 PM~9537928
> *:0     :ugh:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 26 2007, 07:38 AM~9534018
> *thats not a 99 dually
> *


yes it is..... i think they didn't get changed till 2001 for the duallies...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 25 2007, 09:30 PM~9532752
> *how bout the box style suburbans! :biggrin:
> *


yea.... i want one like this...










but based off the AMT kits.... i kno Accupro used to make them and maybe even AAM but i don't think anyone does now....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2007, 09:29 PM~9538580
> *yea.... i want one like this...
> 
> 
> ...


that body style as well,but i was thinkin the body style right before that one as well..the 80s box style


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2007, 11:29 PM~9538580
> *yea.... i want one like this...
> 
> 
> ...


can you send it to him to be casted that would be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Dec 25 2007, 05:29 PM~9529341
> *HOW BOUT A 78 FORD THUNDERBIRD?????I HAD A REAL ONE BUT SOLD IT.....ALWAYS WANTED 2 MAKE A REPLICA
> *



This is 1 of my own projects ! I think Beto has teamed up with Mondo to a thunder bird ! But this is mine ! 


You can get a stock  car body from SMH ( southern motorsports hobbies)and re work it yourself like i have ! 










































this is just 2 hours of work i put in tonight ! Still alot more to come !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that would be a starter for a mark v


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 26 2007, 11:48 PM~9539160
> *that body style as well,but i was thinkin the body style right before that one as well..the 80s box style
> *


The box style is alreay on the market ! You can get it from Modelhuas, and f&f if you can find them !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 27 2007, 12:19 AM~9540205
> *i think that would be a starter for a mark v
> *


THE MARK V IS ALREADY MASTERED. JUST WAITING FOR MY CASTER TO GET DONE WITH THE BIG BODY CONVERTABLE AND THE '68 CAPRICE HARDTOP.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I already posted before but just to keep hope alive !!
77 continental 
71-73 rivi
75 grand prix
and any year impala or caprice that is not already available in plastic


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

its been said but here it is again 

98 + towncar
90-94 towncar
95-97 towncar


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

98+ Town Car would be dope as hell


----------



## dee q (Oct 17, 2007)

it would be hot if someone did some new model trucks and suvs, like the new lincon truck or a bubble tahoe with the doors not the tailgate


----------



## dee q (Oct 17, 2007)

and the 2000-2005 caddilac devilles would hot as hell


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 01:53 AM~9540437
> *THE MARK V IS ALREADY MASTERED. JUST WAITING FOR MY CASTER TO GET DONE WITH THE BIG BODY CONVERTABLE AND THE '68 CAPRICE HARDTOP.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

I'll take a big body convert ,68 caprice, Lincoln and i want one of those thunder birds mini's got posted on here. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

any idea on pricing on any of the new bodies?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 02:20 AM~9540666
> *98+ Town Car would be dope as hell
> *


  X2


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Perhaps a '72 Lincoln Continental 2-dr.!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 *SARATOGA* :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2007, 10:17 PM~9540191
> *This  is    1  of  my own  projects !  I  think    Beto  has  teamed  up  with  Mondo  to  a  thunder  bird  !    But this  is  mine  !
> You  can  get  a  stock  car  body  from  SMH  ( southern  motorsports  hobbies)and  re  work  it  yourself  like  i have !
> 
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

64 IMPALA


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Dec 27 2007, 05:30 PM~9544741
> *64 IMPALA
> *


?????? reason being? When there is so many already made


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 06:14 PM~9545055
> *?????? reason being? When there is so many already made
> *


ah.... I think he was being sarcastic!  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Dec 27 2007, 04:30 PM~9544741
> *64 IMPALA
> *


1964 NON SS IMPALA WITH BENCH SEATS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 02:53 AM~9540437
> *THE MARK V IS ALREADY MASTERED. JUST WAITING FOR MY CASTER TO GET DONE WITH THE BIG BODY CONVERTABLE AND THE '68 CAPRICE HARDTOP.
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2007, 01:22 AM~9540223
> *The  box  style  is  alreay  on the  market !    You  can get  it  from  Modelhuas, and f&f  if  you  can  find  them  !
> *


ok well i didnt know


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

77-79 2 door caprice
78-79 cutlass
72 cutlass
79-80 regal
90s buick roadmaster

parts:
69-72 chevy stepside bed
fender with conti kit for the 50s chevy trucks
59 impala booty kit
61 fender skirts
any kind of bumpers for any bombs with bumper/ grill guards
any kind of body kits for import cars


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS ONE WILL BE IN THE NEW YEAR ALSO. ONCE I FIX IT AND MAKE IT RIGHT. IT WILL TAKE THE 77 MONTE FOR A DONER.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:08 PM~9545885
> *THIS ONE WILL BE IN THE NEW YEAR ALSO.  ONCE I FIX IT AND MAKE IT RIGHT. IT WILL TAKE THE 77 MONTE FOR A DONER.
> 
> 
> ...


damn i knew i shoulda picked up that 77 at hobby lobby. any plans to cast that 59 vert boot?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 08:08 PM~9545885
> *THIS ONE WILL BE IN THE NEW YEAR ALSO.  ONCE I FIX IT AND MAKE IT RIGHT. IT WILL TAKE THE 77 MONTE FOR A DONER.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 27 2007, 08:22 PM~9545987
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


MY BAD .......  
IT'S GOING TO TAKE THE 1975 CUTLASS FOR DONER. BUT IM PRETTY SURE TWINN WILL CAST THE GUT'S AND OTHER PART'S FOR IT THAT ARE NEEDED.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:35 PM~9546115
> *MY BAD .......
> IT'S GOING TO TAKE THE 1975 CUTLASS FOR DONER.  BUT IM PRETTY SURE TWINN WILL CAST THE GUT'S AND OTHER PART'S FOR IT THAT ARE NEEDED.
> 
> ...


cool. ive got a 75 cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

me too.... :tears:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 09:43 PM~9546200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 

damn bro what happened. that car was the biggest reason i got mine. i wanted yours but couldnt afford to buy it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

3 year old son......


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 10:05 PM~9546423
> *3 year old son......
> *


say no more.......


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

80 Cutlas
71 monte
71 Impala


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:43 PM~9546200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED THIS......... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 
butcher :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:14 PM~9546519
> *YOU NEED THIS......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2007, 09:23 PM~9546622
> *:0  :0
> butcher :angry:
> *


THE BUTCHER, THE BAKER, THE MODEL CAR MAKER....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 11:26 PM~9546646
> *THE BUTCHER, THE BAKER, THE MODEL CAR MAKER....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 06:14 PM~9546519
> *YOU NEED THIS......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sure.... :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> > 90'S LINCOLNS ARE COOL BUT A 98-2001 OR 2002 TO PRESENT LINCOLN TOWNCAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY HOMIES.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

id like to see these made a resin kit 1984Cadillac eldorado & 1984 Cadillac Seville


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

I WILL NEVER HAPPEN THOW :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9591280
> *id like to see these made a resin kit  1984Cadillac eldorado & 1984 Cadillac Seville
> 
> 
> ...


x100000000


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 2 2008, 06:30 PM~9591304
> *I WILL NEVER HAPPEN THOW  :werd:
> *


I THINK TMK RESIN MAKE THEM


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9591280
> *id like to see these made a resin kit  1984Cadillac eldorado & 1984 Cadillac Seville
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2008, 07:33 PM~9591362
> *I THINK TMK RESIN MAKE THEM
> *


YOU KNOW, AS DO I , THAT TKM RESIN BODIES ARE A FOOT THICK AND LOOK LIKE CACA!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

TMK RESIN IS A NO NO THEN :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 2 2008, 07:42 PM~9591492
> *TMK RESIN IS A NO NO THEN  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: LOL
> *


*TKM


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

1937 olds mobile 4door touring sedan
2003 ford ranger extended cab step side
1958 chevy cameo truck
2005 rolls royce phantom
2000 buick blackhawk
1939 lincolin zephyr

Those are just the cars i would love for them to make a model of because as far as i know there are none made to this day. Never have been either.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

86-93 mazda x cab pickups


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

90 le cabriolet Cadillac Coupe deville with resin top


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 2 2008, 08:17 PM~9592545
> *90 le cabriolet Cadillac Coupe deville with resin  top
> *


PRIMO CALL ME I HAVE ONE FOR YOU.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

a 88 monte LS complete front end to fit a el camino


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

need to get my model cars going again to relax me .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

68 impala fastback, with all the vinyl top moldings!!! and of course the 77-79 lincoln continentals and the baby lincolns. more bombs too, what about a '41 special deluxe like "EL ASSESINO" from oldies c.c. ?


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

71-75 caprice or impala
77-79 lincoln mark V :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jan 3 2008, 04:58 PM~9598921
> *71-75 caprice or impala
> 
> *


ALLREADY MADE IN PLASTIC


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

I GOT IT THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

a blast from the past!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 2 2008, 06:35 PM~9592786
> *a 88 monte LS  complete front end to fit a el camino
> *


twinn got the ls front clip for the amt ss elcamino kit.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2008, 06:20 PM~9592586
> *PRIMO CALL ME I HAVE ONE FOR YOU.
> *


u got an uptop for the revell lowrider caddy?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 11:53 PM~9618855
> *u got an uptop for the revell lowrider caddy?
> *


I MAY HAVE ONE IN THE WORKS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 10:00 PM~9618897
> *I MAY HAVE ONE IN THE WORKS
> *


so just chop the roof off and u got an uptop?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 6 2008, 12:47 AM~9618820
> *a blast from the past!
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 12:01 AM~9618903
> *so just chop the roof off and u got an uptop?
> *


TRUE BUT I WOULD HAVE SOME WORK DONE TO IT TO MAKE IT LOOK REAL :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 10:03 PM~9618915
> *TRUE BUT I WOULD HAVE SOME WORK DONE TO IT TO MAKE IT LOOK REAL :biggrin:
> *


i meant..... if u cut the roof off my kit, you'll have a proper uptop?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 26 2007, 11:20 PM~9538489
> *78/9 dodge magnum
> 
> 
> ...


id still like to see this casted :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 10:10 PM~9618950
> *id still like to see this casted :biggrin:
> *


how many people would buy it tho?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 03:11 AM~9618958
> *how many people would buy it tho?
> *


i dunno but i think a quit a bit of people on ebay would snatch em up


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:11 AM~9618958
> *how many people would buy it tho?
> *


I would, just because it's different. Beyond that though, there wouldn't be much of a market for it.

Just forget about everything else that has been mentioned in this thread and give us a 1:25 scale '71 Buick Riviera!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 5 2008, 10:45 PM~9619118
> *I would, just because it's different. Beyond that though, there wouldn't be much of a market for it.
> 
> Just forget about everything else that has been mentioned in this thread and give us a 1:25 scale '71 Buick Riviera!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:11 AM~9618958
> *how many people would buy it tho?
> *


* raises hand...... *cough* mid 80's cordoba *cough*









or the ''ss'' version, the mirada, t tops , different front and rear, buckets and console, ive owned both.....








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 02:13 PM~9620989
> ** raises hand...... *cough* mid 80's cordoba *cough*
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care for the looks of these but of course id get one cuz its a mopar :biggrin: 

but i know they have potential









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2346012


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I LIKE THE '76 CHRYSLER CORDOVA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

this is one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE PROBLEM WITH CASTING AND MAKING THESE CAR'S IN NOT THE PROBLEM. THE PROBLEM IS WHO AND HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL BUY THEM. JUST LIKE WHEN WE MADE THE BLAZER ALOT OF GUY'S ..OH YEAH HELL YA MAKE THEM..I DON'T THINK ANY WHERE SOLD ON HERE. THANK GOD FOR EBAY. I HAVE A BUCH OF CAR'S HERE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN SHOWN YET. BUT WILL BE OUT THIS SUMMER AFTER ME AND TWINN SIT DOWN AND TALK. AND THEY ARE CAR'S THAT ARE IN HIGH DEMAND. LIKE LINCOLNS MARK V , TC , VII, CUTTY'S OLDER, GRAND PRIX , 77 MALIBU, CUSTOM 55 BUICK'S, CUSTOM 49 FORD'S, AND A FEW OTHER'S.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2008, 04:41 PM~9621826
> *this is one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> 
> ...


thats just your opinion. id love to get a 1:1 but there gettin rare as hell. and IF i ever did get one,i can garanty id lowride that shit :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

80s 2 and four door delta 88s ,90 front and back for the box chevy,05 06 monty carlos, any eldorado from 79 and up a 1/24 scale elcamino not 1/25,70s and 80s buick lesabers,80s grand prix g body style,06,07 f350 dually,07 suberban matter of fact any year suberban :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

73/75 caprices


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

already made in PLASTIC


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 05:06 PM~9621991
> *73/75 caprices
> *


x100000000000000000


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2008, 05:08 PM~9622008
> *already made in PLASTIC
> *


true but they cost a arm and a leg 73s are going for a buk fitty ,bro thats a lot ,cast one of them and sell them for fitty or sixty would be straight for me


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2008, 03:08 PM~9622008
> *already made in PLASTIC
> *


well some prople cant afford them ebay ones


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 02:05 PM~9621609
> *i dont care for the looks of these but of course id get one cuz its a mopar :biggrin:
> 
> but i know they have potential
> ...


i just nutted in my pants..... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 11:47 AM~9621862
> *exactly....</span>
> 
> at least u know i've bought  i'm gettin more once i get my money strait again....*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no blazers sold? .... posers......


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

have anyone casted 79 chevy 4dr duallies,80 model swb trucks,70's t-birds,90's 2dr tahoes?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9623344
> *i just nutted in my pants..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: i knew youd like it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 06:36 PM~9623482
> *:roflmao: i knew youd like it
> *


thats what i had in mind for mine, same color and everything , but mine dont have the t tops.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 08:47 PM~9623560
> *thats what i had in mind for mine, same color and everything , but mine dont have the t tops.....
> *


makes you wanna find a headerpanel and fender dont it :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 06:49 PM~9623581
> *makes you wanna find a headerpanel and fender dont it :biggrin:
> *


there was a fender at u pick it yesterday, i might go back and get it ...... even if i never touch the car again i will have a stockpile of parts ...... :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 6 2008, 04:36 PM~9621796
> *I LIKE THE '76 CHRYSLER CORDOVA
> *


me too beto :thumbsup: 
and for that time it was also the 75 grand prix and 77 monte


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 6 2008, 08:54 PM~9623615
> *me too beto  :thumbsup:
> and for that time it was also the 75 grand prix and 77 monte
> *


sup homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 04:47 PM~9621862
> *THE PROBLEM WITH CASTING AND MAKING THESE CAR'S IN NOT THE PROBLEM. THE PROBLEM IS WHO AND HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL BUY THEM. JUST LIKE WHEN WE MADE THE BLAZER ALOT OF GUY'S ..OH YEAH HELL YA MAKE THEM..I DON'T THINK ANY WHERE SOLD ON HERE. THANK GOD FOR EBAY.  I HAVE A BUCH OF CAR'S HERE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN SHOWN YET. BUT WILL BE OUT THIS SUMMER AFTER ME AND TWINN SIT DOWN AND TALK. AND THEY ARE CAR'S THAT ARE IN HIGH DEMAND.  LIKE LINCOLNS MARK V , TC , VII, CUTTY'S OLDER,  GRAND PRIX ,  77 MALIBU, CUSTOM 55 BUICK'S, CUSTOM 49 FORD'S, AND A FEW OTHER'S.
> *


for me personally I would love to have alot of these resin's but its the money. 
guess I am just going to have to plan ahead and start putting a little aside here and there so when the time comes I can buy some.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9623601
> *there was a fender at u pick it yesterday, i might go back and get it ...... even if i never touch the car again i will have a stockpile of parts ...... :cheesy:
> *


there you go homie. print off the pics of that car and youll want to work on it more n more lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 07:01 PM~9623682
> *there you go homie. print off the pics of that car and youll want to work on it more n more lol
> *


MAYBE , BUT HOW MANY TIMES YOU SEEN A CORDOBA IN THE JUNK YARD? I ACTUALLY TRIED TO BUY THE EXCACT CAR THEY HAVE THERE NOW LAST YEAR, DICKHEAD WHO WAS DRIVING IT SWORE HE WOULD NEVER SELL IT , HE WAS '' SAVING '' IT FOR A RESTORATION.... :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 09:04 PM~9623712
> *MAYBE , BUT HOW MANY TIMES YOU SEEN A CORDOBA IN THE JUNK YARD? I ACTUALLY TRIED TO BUY THE EXCACT CAR THEY HAVE THERE NOW LAST YEAR, DICKHEAD WHO WAS DRIVING IT SWORE HE WOULD NEVER SELL IT , HE WAS '' SAVING '' IT FOR A RESTORATION.... :uh:
> *


i know i dont see em in the junk yard,not around here anyways. and people will always say that when someone asks about it.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?board=moparclass


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 02:47 PM~9621862
> *THE PROBLEM WITH CASTING AND MAKING THESE CAR'S IN NOT THE PROBLEM. THE PROBLEM IS WHO AND HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL BUY THEM. JUST LIKE WHEN WE MADE THE BLAZER ALOT OF GUY'S ..OH YEAH HELL YA MAKE THEM..I DON'T THINK ANY WHERE SOLD ON HERE. THANK GOD FOR EBAY.  I HAVE A BUCH OF CAR'S HERE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN SHOWN YET. BUT WILL BE OUT THIS SUMMER AFTER ME AND TWINN SIT DOWN AND TALK. AND THEY ARE CAR'S THAT ARE IN HIGH DEMAND.  LIKE LINCOLNS MARK V , TC , VII, CUTTY'S OLDER,  GRAND PRIX ,  77 MALIBU, CUSTOM 55 BUICK'S, CUSTOM 49 FORD'S, AND A FEW OTHER'S.
> *


Blazer? What Blazer? Must have come out during my absence, I don't remember you guys doing a Blazer. :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 09:44 PM~9624144
> *Blazer? What Blazer? Must have come out during my absence, I don't remember you guys doing a Blazer. :0
> *


they just did a s10 blazer not to long ago


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Jan 6 2008, 03:33 PM~9623460
> *have anyone casted 79  chevy 4dr duallies,80 model swb trucks,70's t-birds,90's 2dr tahoes?
> *


http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm

1/25 1960's & 1970's Trucks

Year/Make Details Price 
1961 Buick Special Phantom Pickup Includes shortened interior tub, dash, bed, grille and bumpers $35 
1965 Riviera Phantom Panel Includes extended interior tub $35 
1960's Dodge CNT-900 $40 
1960's Dodge CNT-1000 $40 
1960 & 61 Chevy Crew Cab $40 
1964 & 65 Chevy Crew Cab $40 
1967 Chevy Pickup w/6' Bed $35 
1967 Chevelle Wagon Panel $35 
1968-72 Chevy Crew Cab $40 
1968-72 Chevy Pickup Custom Chopped and Tubbed $35 
1970's Dodge Bighorn $40 
*accu-pro *made this.... but they went out of business....


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:21 PM~9624541
> *http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm
> 
> 1/25 1960's & 1970's Trucks
> ...


that tahoe is my dream. i going to contact them to try to get a dually.thanks.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 02:10 AM~9618950
> *id still like to see this casted :biggrin:
> *


 78-79 magnum hell yea, i built a 78-79 cordoba from one of the older 70's roadrunner kits i'd love to build another cordoba model


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 6 2008, 11:03 PM~9625012
> *78-79 magnum hell yea, i built a 78-79 cordoba from one of the older 70's roadrunner kits i'd love to build another cordoba model
> *


 :0 :0  :0 got pics of it??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 7 2008, 06:28 AM~9628968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*B
A
D

A
S
S
!
!
!*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 04:47 PM~9621862
> *THE PROBLEM WITH CASTING AND MAKING THESE CAR'S IN NOT THE PROBLEM. THE PROBLEM IS WHO AND HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL BUY THEM. JUST LIKE WHEN WE MADE THE BLAZER ALOT OF GUY'S ..OH YEAH HELL YA MAKE THEM..I DON'T THINK ANY WHERE SOLD ON HERE. THANK GOD FOR EBAY.  I HAVE A BUCH OF CAR'S HERE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN SHOWN YET. BUT WILL BE OUT THIS SUMMER AFTER ME AND TWINN SIT DOWN AND TALK. AND THEY ARE CAR'S THAT ARE IN HIGH DEMAND.  LIKE LINCOLNS MARK V , TC , VII, CUTTY'S OLDER,  GRAND PRIX ,  77 MALIBU, CUSTOM 55 BUICK'S, CUSTOM 49 FORD'S, AND A FEW OTHER'S.
> *



:0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 05:19 PM~9623344
> *i just nutted in my pants..... :0
> *


ugliest car i've seen. why the fuck would somebody put a tach, and racing seats that you'd get at a pep boys in a LOWRIDER? paint looks good, but other than that, looks like shit to me


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 7 2008, 10:50 AM~9630010
> *ugliest car i've seen. why the fuck would somebody put a tach, and racing seats that you'd get at a pep boys in a LOWRIDER? paint looks good, but other than that, looks like shit to me
> *


Different strokes for different folks. I don't really care for that body-style, but it's nice to see something a little different now and then.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

what about casting a 51 suburban?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 7 2008, 10:55 AM~9630038
> *what about casting a 51 suburban?
> *


Been done.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

it has? shit, gotta get me one!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 7 2008, 11:55 AM~9630038
> *what about casting a 51 suburban?
> *


I have one im giving to somebody on here to recast. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

74
newport


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 01:38 PM~9630331
> *74
> newport
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

In fact.Im going to dig a few things out and see if they can get recasted. :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 10:38 AM~9630330
> *I have one im giving to somebody on here to recast. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

80's dodge aspen


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 7 2008, 09:55 AM~9630038
> *what about casting a 51 suburban?
> *


4 DOOR WOULD BE KOOL


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

69 Fury


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

82-89 box linclon..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i like box lincolens


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 01:46 PM~9630391
> *80's dodge aspen
> *


look on ebay for plymouth volare. there was the plymouth volare and the dodge aspen. same car,different badging.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Just looking at the 70's Lowrider special magazine and I would like to have a '79 Bonniville and a '74/'75 El Camino with square headlights.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 14 2008, 06:00 PM~9696386
> *Just looking at the 70's Lowrider special magazine and I would like to have a '79 Bonniville and a '74/'75 El Camino with square headlights.
> *


biggs workin on the malibu..... the el camino is a few chops away from that


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 14 2008, 09:00 PM~9696386
> *Just looking at the 70's Lowrider special magazine and I would like to have a '79 Bonniville and a '74/'75 El Camino with square headlights.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Id like a decent cadillac STS, cause TKMs is shit,lol


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Late 70's-early 80's...quad cab daully


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jan 7 2008, 11:51 AM~9630435
> *82-89 box linclon..
> *


that would be real good one.gata keep it gangsta....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 05:21 PM~9624541
> *http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm
> 
> 1/25 1960's & 1970's Trucks
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jan 7 2008, 08:51 AM~9630435
> *82-89 box linclon..
> *


not too far from a 5th ave. huh spikekidd...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:07 AM~9697086
> *not too far from a 5th ave. huh spikekidd...
> *


lol nope. i know the hood lines are pretty close. not sure which trunk would be closer. i guess either way i went (box caprice or box linc) id have LOTS of work to do


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 08:21 PM~9624541
> *http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm
> 
> 1/25 1960's & 1970's Trucks
> ...


http://www.hobbyplace.com/plastics/cars1.php/2

4th row down on the left


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jan 7 2008, 02:51 PM~9630435
> *82-89 box linclon..
> *



i would buy one of these! bad ass style!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9702700
> *lol nope. i know the hood lines are pretty close. not sure which trunk would be closer. i guess either way i went (box caprice or box linc) id have LOTS of work to do
> *


now that i think bout it...ifi got the box linc...i wouldnt have to chop up the header panel as much, id still have to chop it up and make my own headlights for it......damnit i gotta build be a 5th ave lol


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*How about a 90 Cadillac Fleetwood 8 passenger limo ...*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 16 2008, 10:10 PM~9714644
> *How about a 90 Cadillac Fleetwood 8 passenger limo ...
> 
> 
> ...



You get me 4 caddy kits and I'll build you 1 !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2008, 09:11 PM~9714656
> *You    get  me    4  caddy    kits  and  I'll  build  you  1  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

there was a cast of that a long ass time ago, real limited run. I begged him for years to come off it or cast more, but the mold had sagged since it was so big. Then they came out with the kit






























> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 16 2008, 09:10 PM~9714644
> *How about a 90 Cadillac Fleetwood 8 passenger limo ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak:

those kits weren't always available *KID*

:angry: :angry: 



> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 15 2008, 01:04 PM~9702803
> *http://www.hobbyplace.com/plastics/cars1.php/2
> 
> 4th row down on the left
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me likes that limo, but how about a HEARSE? the big bodies make a good start.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2008, 10:33 PM~9715488
> *me likes that limo, but how about a HEARSE? the big bodies make a good start.....
> *


I'm curious as to who mastered the big body hearse. It looks like they chopped up a limo to make it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2008, 07:36 PM~9715518
> *I'm curious as to who mastered the big body hearse.  It looks like they chopped up a limo to make it.
> *


ask KB where he got his original from....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2008, 10:36 PM~9715518
> *I'm curious as to who mastered the big body hearse.  It looks like they chopped up a limo to make it.
> *


all american.... they mad a 4 door a limo and a hearse.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2008, 10:40 PM~9715557
> *all american.... they mad a 4 door a limo and a hearse.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0

...limo.....hearse, lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

g_ f_ck y__rs_lf qould you like to buy a vowel, asshat?  :roflmao:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

1978 cutlass
78 malibu wagon
87 grand prix
50s catalina wagon


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I spoke with Art from All American and he said he has no idea where it came from. Never seen it in his catalog either.



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2008, 10:40 PM~9715557
> *all american.... they mad a 4 door a limo and a hearse.....
> *


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I mentioned a '72 Lincoln Continental a while back, but now I'm anxiously awaiting the '77 Mark V; both would be tributes to my dad, especially the Mark V since it was on fully loaded order before he passed in '78. :angel: :yessad: :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 04:16 AM~9717427
> *I spoke with Art from All American and he said he has no idea where it came from.  Never seen it in his catalog either.
> *


u have Art Anderson's phone number???? is he gonna get back into it?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9723169
> *u have Art Anderson's phone number???? is he gonna get back into it?
> *


I meant I have spoken to him before about it...

I have his AIM, it's been a while though. And he has no interest in getting back into it, probably because he owes a lot of people a lot of models or a lot of money. Great guy otherwise, he's a friggin encyclopedia when it comes to ANY car.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 09:13 PM~9723242
> *I meant I have spoken to him before about it...
> 
> I have his AIM, it's been a while though.  And he has no interest in getting back into it, probably because he owes a lot of people a lot of models or a lot of money.  Great guy otherwise, he's a friggin encyclopedia when it comes to ANY car.
> *


he dont have any molds anymore?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 17 2008, 09:16 PM~9723279
> *he dont have any molds anymore?
> *


I'm sure he does. I haven't come out and asked him, but I hear that if someone wants to buy his business, they have to buy his debt too, and who the hell wants to do that? Remember its the masters that are worth something, not the molds. Most of them were done by other people and they want their shit back too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 06:13 PM~9723242
> *I meant I have spoken to him before about it...
> 
> I have his AIM, it's been a while though.  And he has no interest in getting back into it, probably because he owes a lot of people a lot of models or a lot of money.  Great guy otherwise, he's a friggin encyclopedia when it comes to ANY car.
> *


can he do any special requests? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9723362
> *can he do any special requests?  :biggrin:
> *


Probably not or people would really hunt his ass down. What you looking for?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 17 2008, 11:16 PM~9723279
> *he dont have any molds anymore?
> *


molds dont last forever, lol. I remember he told me he had probably 10+ molds of any given car at one time, and you always have to remake the molds as they wear out.

Rubber degrades over time, even if it's not being used.

He told me he kept one of each casting, for archive purposes. But I know he's come to start selling a few of them on ebay.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up.somebody say my name. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 17 2008, 09:25 PM~9723378
> *molds dont last forever, lol. I remember he told me he had probably 10+ molds of any given car at one time, and you always have to remake the molds as they wear out.
> 
> Rubber degrades over time, even if it's not being used.
> ...


and he still couldn't keep up :uh: We were on AIM exclusively back then, in the AOL message boards and chats (before any other forums and shit even existed!) and he was ALWAYS on. I wanted to tell him to get off the fuckin computer and cast me my 71 Rivi. Still waiting....That and my 71 Olds hood redo.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

haha, yea i know it huh. I guess it was pretty overwhelming. He said he would go through like 50 gallons of rubber a month, lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 10:28 PM~9723410
> *and he still couldn't keep up  :uh:  We were on AIM exclusively back then, in the AOL message boards and chats (before any other forums and shit even existed!) and he was ALWAYS on.  I wanted to tell him to get off the fuckin computer and cast me my 71 Rivi.  Still waiting....That and my 71 Olds hood redo.
> *


i think i have that car. :0 
i think i even have a 79 caddy limo and a 79 hearse somewhere.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 06:24 PM~9723372
> *Probably not or people would really hunt his ass down.  What you looking for?
> *


90s burb...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 09:29 PM~9723431
> *i think i have that car. :0
> i think i even have a 79 caddy limo and a 79 hearse somewhere.
> *


both mine?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

F**KIN server!!!double post


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 10:30 PM~9723436
> *90s burb...
> *


that i dont remember if i do.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2008, 10:32 PM~9723445
> *both mine?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

...im calling dibbs!!!, lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2008, 10:35 PM~9723474
> *...im calling dibbs!!!, lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 09:30 PM~9723436
> *90s burb...
> *


I don't think he made one, did he? I don't recall seeing that in a catalog

you're doing pretty good chopping up that Grand Prix, grab an AMT Tahoe and extended cab promo and get to work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 10:36 PM~9723488
> *I don't think he made one, did he?  I don't recall seeing that in a catalog
> 
> you're doing pretty good chopping up that Grand Prix, grab an AMT Tahoe and extended cab promo and get to work.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 16 2008, 10:37 PM~9714941
> *there was a cast of that a long ass time ago, real limited run.  I begged him for years to come off it or cast more, but the mold had sagged since it was so big.  Then they came out with the kit
> 
> 
> ...


i see a bad ass nova?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 17 2008, 09:29 PM~9723431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..write that shit down!! mine, lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2008, 10:41 PM~9723530
> *..write that shit down!! mine, lol
> *


let me find them first. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 06:36 PM~9723488
> *I don't think he made one, did he?  I don't recall seeing that in a catalog
> 
> you're doing pretty good chopping up that Grand Prix, grab an AMT Tahoe and extended cab promo and get to work.
> *


well i kno Accu-pro made one.... Perry's resin never picked up that one when they took over the line....  i saw one on ebay before... seller said it was an AAM piece but he was probably wrong... dunno tho cuz i think at one point there were 3 companies casting the 80s type suburban too....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2008, 09:38 PM~9723508
> *i see a bad ass nova?
> *


totally off-topic, but since you asked, buddy built it up, 72 Nova, scratch built frontclip and bumpers. One-off


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 17 2008, 10:43 PM~9723562
> *totally off-topic, but since you asked, buddy built it up, 72 Nova, scratch built frontclip and bumpers.  One-off
> 
> 
> ...


    thats bad azz.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 09:43 PM~9723560
> *well i kno Accu-pro made one.... Perry's resin never picked up that one when they took over the line....  i saw one on ebay before... seller said it was an AAM piece but he was probably wrong... dunno tho cuz i think at one point there were 3 companies casting the 80s type suburban too....
> *


I flipped through his catalog, didn't see any. He probably just threw out there to make people think it's even rarer. Mine is Accupro, I picked it up at a hobby shop. They made a two door Tahoe/Blazer too. Modelhaus made the 80s version first with the hood open, R&R made one later.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea i got lucky gettin one of the 2-door blazers on ebay a few years back....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 17 2008, 08:16 PM~9723279
> *he dont have any molds anymore?
> *


I'M ON MY SECOND MOLD ON 4 DOOR CADDYS. I COULD HAVE GOT A FEW MORE BUT THEY WOULD NOT BE KLEAN.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 11:57 AM~9726646
> *I'M ON MY SECOND MOLD ON 4 DOOR CADDYS. I COULD HAVE GOT A FEW MORE BUT THEY WOULD NOT BE KLEAN.
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

USING THE TOP OF THIS TO MAKE A 2 DOOR HEARSE. WILL COME WITH COFFIN AND COFFIN STAND, WILL ALSO HAVE THE LANDUA BARS ON THE SIDES. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. THANKS BODINE FOR THE HEARSE.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 12:13 PM~9726741
> *USING THE TOP OF THIS TO MAKE A 2 DOOR HEARSE. WILL COME WITH COFFIN AND COFFIN STAND, WILL ALSO HAVE THE LANDUA BARS ON THE SIDES. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. THANKS BODINE FOR THE HEARSE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 11:13 AM~9726741
> *USING THE TOP OF THIS TO MAKE A 2 DOOR HEARSE. WILL COME WITH COFFIN AND COFFIN STAND, WILL ALSO HAVE THE LANDUA BARS ON THE SIDES. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. THANKS BODINE FOR THE HEARSE.
> 
> 
> ...


im in for one :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2008, 12:27 PM~9726811
> *im in for one  :biggrin:
> *


  me to


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

78-79 monte carlo


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Jan 18 2008, 06:11 PM~9728676
> *78-79 monte carlo
> *


trumpeter makes a super nice kit already


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 18 2008, 04:15 PM~9728713
> *trumpeter makes a super nice kit already
> *


ok ill look for it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 11:13 AM~9726741
> *USING THE TOP OF THIS TO MAKE A 2 DOOR HEARSE. WILL COME WITH COFFIN AND COFFIN STAND, WILL ALSO HAVE THE LANDUA BARS ON THE SIDES. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. THANKS BODINE FOR THE HEARSE.
> 
> 
> ...


why cut it up? hearses are not 2 door..... :angry: :angry: cast it as is....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 06:29 PM~9729643
> *why cut it up? hearses are not 2 door..... :angry:  :angry:  cast it as is....
> *


X2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 05:29 PM~9729643
> *why cut it up? hearses are not 2 door..... :angry:  :angry:  cast it as is....
> *


YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE 2 DOORS, BUT SO ARE THE 4 DOOR BIG BODYS...... :cheesy: 

I CAN HAVE THEM MADE IN A 4 DOOR ALSO, BUT WHO WOULD BUY THEM?

I WANT TO COME OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT, A HEARSE SHOUD BE A 2 DOOR CAUSE NO ONE RIDES IN THE BACK SEAT. I KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED WITH PICTURES. GOING TO THE CASTERS AFTER WORK TONIGHT AND SEE WHAT HE THINKS.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...%3D10%26hl%3Den


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 08:13 PM~9730411
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE 2 DOORS, BUT SO ARE THE 4 DOOR BIG BODYS...... :cheesy:
> 
> I CAN HAVE THEM MADE IN A 4 DOOR ALSO, BUT WHO WOULD BUY THEM?
> ...


*raises hand...... but only for a 4 door, a 2 door is ghey, sorry beto cause you have some klean resin , but i think you are throwing that out the window ......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

this...... period....  :biggrin: 










make a flower car, then you can have your 2 door...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 09:13 PM~9730411
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE 2 DOORS, BUT SO ARE THE 4 DOOR BIG BODYS...... :cheesy:
> 
> I CAN HAVE THEM MADE IN A 4 DOOR ALSO, BUT WHO WOULD BUY THEM?
> ...


ill take one of each if you do both ..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 10:57 AM~9726646
> *I'M ON MY SECOND MOLD ON 4 DOOR CADDYS. I COULD HAVE GOT A FEW MORE BUT THEY WOULD NOT BE KLEAN.
> *


 i think i might want another one , and a center from a limo, i want to restretch one...... they look real nice though.... get to mold makin beto!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 07:29 PM~9729643
> *why cut it up? hearses are not 2 door..... :angry:  :angry:  cast it as is....
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CASTERS HOUSE. HE AGREES ON A 4 DOOR BIG BODY HEARSE ALSO. HE WILL ONLY USE THE ROOF FOR REFERENCE. I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED ON PICS. I ALSO WANT THE 2 DOOR FLOWER BIG BODY.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 02:33 AM~9732217
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CASTERS HOUSE. HE AGREES ON A 4 DOOR BIG BODY HEARSE ALSO. HE WILL ONLY USE THE ROOF FOR REFERENCE. I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED ON PICS. I ALSO WANT THE 2 DOOR FLOWER BIG BODY.
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

do you know who has a 90 or 95 cadillac 8 passanger limo



> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2008, 10:57 AM~9726646
> *I'M ON MY SECOND MOLD ON 4 DOOR CADDYS. I COULD HAVE GOT A FEW MORE BUT THEY WOULD NOT BE KLEAN.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 01:33 AM~9732217
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CASTERS HOUSE. HE AGREES ON A 4 DOOR BIG BODY HEARSE ALSO. HE WILL ONLY USE THE ROOF FOR REFERENCE. I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED ON PICS. I ALSO WANT THE 2 DOOR FLOWER BIG BODY.
> *


interior too? :0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE AN OVAL WINDOW ( 1957 and down) VW BUG AND 23 ( 1963and down) WINDOW VW BUS guarntee you wont be able to keep them in stock


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Now that I've built one and seen the differences... a 70 charger R/T. They can use the existing tooling from a 69 as for the taillights, a 68 for the grille minus the bumper and door vents. Its kinda cheesy that ya can buy a 68, 69, and 71... but not a 70?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Now that I've built one and seen the differences... a 70 charger R/T. They can use the existing tooling from a 69 as for the taillights, a 68 for the grille minus the bumper and door vents. Its kinda cheesy that ya can buy a 68, 69, and 71... but not a 70?


Time Machine resin makes a '70 R/T molded from the OG MPC kit. It's _*REAL*_ nice ! Plus Keith Marks in Canada makes some SUPER '70 RT decals for it !

http://www.timemachineresin.bravehost.com/moparkits.html


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*An all new '71 Boattail , kit or resin is at the top of my list !

*_











_*followed by a '79 Lincoln, which will be coming out in the future ...*_


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*An all new '71 Boattail , kit or resin is at the top of my list !
> 
> *_
> 
> ...


both kits id like to see but the boattail has always been one of my favorite cars id love to get one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I know of a truck that's getting built here close to me ( same guy that did my dads charger) that has a 40s dodge power wagon... anyone ever seen a swivel frame? The 1:1 truck has it, im gonna attempt to build it. He's got $10000 in the frame alone already...A dodge power wagon with swivel frame... that's my one that wont ever see a chance probably.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

would like to see a better rivi kits, I have the 71 resin but still out of my skill level to start lincolns and thunderbirds 70's i would love to get a hold of!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah a '77 T-Bird would be nice !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> yeah a '77 T-Bird would be nice !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


 you gonna cast it?! got anything on a 79 linc?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not in a million years would this ever get casted, but 
Man I would _*LOVE*_ to have a whole fleet of these .........

'77 Regal


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

lucky


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

These would be real kool too ...... I could just imagine Revell announcing them at the Ihobby show !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*An all new '71 Boattail , kit or resin is at the top of my list !
> 
> *_
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

love to have some late 70's ltd's!!!


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

SOMEBODY PLEASE CAST ONE OF THEESE FOR THE GREEZ :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Not in a million years would this ever get casted, but
> Man I would _*LOVE*_ to have a whole fleet of these .........
> 
> '77 Regal


hell yes trend!! im with yah on that one!! but like you said!! somebody wanna try makin one?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i (of course) would like to see cuttys casted, with crisp, clean lines like revells.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

JGREEZY said:


> SOMEBODY PLEASE CAST ONE OF THEESE FOR THE GREEZ :biggrin:


no need to cast if theres a kit out there homie!! you just gotta use your searchin skills to find one!! i see em on ebay from time to time...save your cash and good luck! that johan kit is still around for sale! :thumbsup:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

65 chevy pick up with the str8 bed not the one with fendors


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey minidreams, did you start with a johan 72 Torino to make that 77 Bird?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man we need to kidnap sum chinese toy makers and start a resin sweatshop !!!! Im feening for a cutlass dude!!! 2 door caprice would make dreams come true and LS CLIPS for days!!! I can see it now . . . .lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Man we need to kidnap sum chinese toy makers and start a resin sweatshop !!!! Im feening for a cutlass dude!!! 2 door caprice would make dreams come true and LS CLIPS for days!!! I can see it now . . . .lol


LOL and those are all available in resin too!! good luck though!! i think modelhaus may have the 2 door caprice!! reverand hearse would know for sure....but he's been M.I.A. for a while now!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its a 4 door caprice i will be makin a 2 door from the 4 door soon as well as ls clips


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DEUCES76 said:


> its a 4 door caprice i will be makin a 2 door from the 4 door soon as well as ls clips


yah i know they got the 4 door, but there is a 2 door out there! i was trying to deal it off of hearse awhile back, before he dissapeared! cant wait to see your 2 door and LS goodies!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> yah i know they got the 4 door, but there is a 2 door out there! i was trying to deal it off of hearse awhile back, before he dissapeared! cant wait to see your 2 door and LS goodies!!


i sold a 2 door caprice to dana4life awhile back..wish i had it now cause i buoght a built up that is all gold an crome plated...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i sold a 2 door caprice to dana4life awhile back..wish i had it now cause i buoght a built up that is all gold an crome plated...


shits probably a coat hanger hopper by now


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> _* i think modelhaus may have the 2 door caprice*_!! reverand hearse would know for sure....but he's been M.I.A. for a while now!!


They don't. All you have to do is to check their website...

www.modelhaus.com


1973 Chevrolet Caprice Station Wagon Standard ConfigurationPrice : $87.001973 Chevrolet Caprice Station Wagon Standard configuration with wood grain decal sheetPrice : $92.001975 Chevrolet Impala four door demolition derbyPrice : $30.001975 Chevrolet Impala four door sedanPrice : $67.001985 Chevrolet Impala four doorPrice : $62.001992 Chevrolet Caprice Station WagonPrice : $40.001992 Chevrolet Caprice Station Wagon w/ Wire Wheel HubcapsPrice : $45.00


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

From what I heard, _this car was only made one year in promo_ form and never made into a kit... why I don't know.

But to me, the 1970 LS6 Chevelle SS conv. has to be one of the worlds most sexiest cars ever made... JM.02










I've seen the promo face to face at the NNL's twice ($550). Some great caster
should buy one to cast and sell the kit for around $90. Make his money back
with six kits sold.
I wish that I could buy 22 of them, one for every color that Chevrolet offered for them.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i sold a 2 door caprice to dana4life awhile back..wish i had it now cause i buoght a built up that is all gold an crome plated...


 :-o pics of the one you bought???!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> LOL and those are all available in resin too!! good luck though!! i think modelhaus may have the 2 door caprice!! reverand hearse would know for sure....but he's been M.I.A. for a while now!!


 They seem more like urban myths to me lol you hear about them but never see them. I havent seen a cutlass since twinn posted pics of the cast he was suppose to be sellin. Did anybody buy one??? Whos holdin out ???!!! Name your price!!!! Lmao


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

58 or 59 Apache fleetside would be awesome.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

what bout a datsun nl320 pickup


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah that would be cool too,but I swear if Revell,AMT,or even goddamn Polar Lights put out a 58 or 59 Apache fleetside I would buy a case and make them in every style known to man,lowrider trokita,chopped 60's kustom,primer bagged shop truck,Gasser,70 bellflower(ect ) I'd be one happy builder for sure!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> They seem more like urban myths to me lol you hear about them but never see them. I havent seen a cutlass since twinn posted pics of the cast he was suppose to be sellin. Did anybody buy one??? Whos holdin out ???!!! Name your price!!!! Lmao


i built one awhile back... not sure who the caster was but it needed alot of bodywork!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the avelar cutlass? i saw one in person and was like "that *** is charging 100$ for this?"

jimmy flintstone will cast a body if you send it to him


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

So if wanted one of these casted . . . Could diecast be casted???? Seriously I want to know


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> shits probably a coat hanger hopper by now


LMAO!! And he'll yea Lux, I'd definitely wanna see that one casted!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I would love to see a 1973 Ford Thunderbird in scale .......... there is one but I think its a '72 done up by ARII in 1:24. It's not to great.

*









*Also a '69 Lincoln would be hot as well .............. 
*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's the Arii Thunderbird kit. I've heard that the interior, engine, and chassis are *GARBAGE*. But I was wondering, if
the body is O.K. , then it could be a kool lowrider.
Heck we scratchbuild the interior and chassis's alot anyway ..................










*Has anyone ever built this kit?* :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's the Arii Thunderbird kit. I've heard that the interior, engine, and chassis are *GARBAGE*. But I was wondering, if
the body is O.K. , then it could be a kool lowrider.
Heck we scratchbuild the interior and chassis's alot anyway ..................










*Has anyone ever built this kit?* :dunno:
ive had this kit bro...with some work it could be nice..sold mine to santiago..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

It'll make a decent lowrider. But for wires I would use the wires that came on the jada 39 Chevy lowrider as they're more to scale because kit is around 1:22scale


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

There's a resin I think don't remember who has it..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I would love to see a 1973 Ford Thunderbird in scale .......... there is one but I think its a '72 done up by ARII in 1:24. It's not to great.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


there is a 73 t-bird kit,i came up on one but the box doesnt say what scale it is


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like a 77 TBird


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, thats what I was wondering ............. 



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> Here's the Arii Thunderbird kit. I've heard that the interior, engine, and chassis are *GARBAGE*. But I was wondering, if
> the body is O.K. , then it could be a kool lowrider.
> Heck we scratchbuild the interior and chassis's alot anyway ..................
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It was my second lowrider model I ever build. 

http://www.jevries.com/linecontroled.htm












Trendsetta 68 said:


> Here's the Arii Thunderbird kit. I've heard that the interior, engine, and chassis are *GARBAGE*. But I was wondering, if
> the body is O.K. , then it could be a kool lowrider.
> Heck we scratchbuild the interior and chassis's alot anyway ..................
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Second lowrider modelcar I build.













716 LAYIN LOW said:


> Here's the Arii Thunderbird kit. I've heard that the interior, engine, and chassis are *GARBAGE*. But I was wondering, if
> the body is O.K. , then it could be a kool lowrider.
> Heck we scratchbuild the interior and chassis's alot anyway ..................
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jevries said:


> It was my second lowrider model I ever build.
> 
> http://www.jevries.com/linecontroled.htm


That's my guru.. what's up did I miss out on the J Bigbody's? you promised..lol

and as for the rest of you jackwagon's ALL THIS YAMMERING about cast? I guess that mean's we got up-top's for days now? along with vert boot's for every year ford, chevy, caddy? and we got 2 door box Lincolns' and 4 door's Now? how bout them big regal's and cuttdogg's of the 70's? yea dont trip, first the typing then the bs or both
but then the cars will start coming off the table..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's one that I would like to see kitted or casted , the 80-85 Lincoln Mark VI


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's one that I would like to see kitted or casted , the 80-85 Lincoln Mark VI


i have the limo to cut up and do it.....but its 1/32!! :banghead:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's one that I would like to see kitted or casted , the 80-85 Lincoln Mark VI



This one is almost like the Las Vegas lincoln, but smaller. The baby Lincoln


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still want a 59 Apache fleetside.....


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

MAZDAT, that is a great lincoln...before they started making the funky ones later


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's one that I would like to see kitted or casted , the 80-85 Lincoln Mark VI


 yeaup; this be one of demm!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

MAZDAT said:


> Here's one that I would like to see kitted or casted , the 80-85 Lincoln Mark VI



X100


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

I would like 2.c if there is a 76 monte carlo
Mayb a t-top aswell


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

This would be bad ass


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

93 towncar and 05 dodge ram!!! Would b great


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd love to build a 2007+ Silverado(either 1500 or 2500) and Tahoe LTZ  . My dream carsi'd hope to get one day next to 64 Impala


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

How bout a whip from the jetsons? I'm just sayin.....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Siim123 said:


> I'd love to build a 2007+ Silverado(either 1500 or 2500) and Tahoe LTZ  . My dream carsi'd hope to get one day next to 64 Impala



X2 slim a trailblazrer ltz or SS would be sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'de LOVE to see a 1976-1977 Malibu, Regal, or Cutlass!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I'de LOVE to see a 1976-1977 Malibu, Regal, or Cutlass!


F&F resin made a 76 Regal body... hard as fuck to find.... Beto had one a couple years ago... but who knows where it is now


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Still want a 59 Apache fleetside.....


modelhaus makes 58 and 59 cabs that work with the 55/57 Cameo/stepside kits...

http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4064

R&R also makes a 58 in resin but more like a promo... got the fleetside bed tho...

http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

G body's gBody's gbodys!!!!!!!
80's years CUTLASS !SUPREME!!!! 
Monte LS 
Regal limited 
Fuck the stupid ass cars like trucks and bullshit new cars for gay boys .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> G body's gBody's gbodys!!!!!!!
> 80's years CUTLASS !SUPREME!!!!
> Monte LS
> Regal limited
> Fuck the stupid ass cars like trucks and bullshit new cars for gay boys .


:facepalm: stupid shit like this is why i refuse to work on my cutlass body

there already is a LS conversion kit if you cant afford it well learn to make a simple clip or fuck off
if you cant convert a grand national, you need a new hobby.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Whatever fool thought u were selling cars I already got the Monte ls nd regal . But I guess not.


----------



## arnoldam (Jul 26, 2012)

Cast? what does that mean exactly? Do you have pics.. Sorry didn't go throught the 27 pages. 
I'm looking for a 1937 Lincoln Zephyr 3 window coupe. Having a hard time finding one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :facepalm: stupid shit like this is why i refuse to work on my cutlass body
> 
> there already is a LS conversion kit if you cant afford it well learn to make a simple clip or fuck off
> if you cant convert a _*grand national*_, you need a new hobby.


LOL...damn this is old...but i gotta crunch eso's nuts....he made a point the monte was a better cutty base, which is what he started with.....everyone else went GN!! and originally he says a GN?! gotcha fucker!! LOL


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

76 or 77 ford thunder bird, or a 70s chrystler cordoba would be nice to get. Id have to swoop a few


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is what Id want casted uh huh


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This would be nice,this is 1/43,need this in 1/25 asafp


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowrider-gee said:


> 76 or 77 ford thunder bird, or a 70s chrystler cordoba would be nice to get. Id have to swoop a few


 You could probably just make a cordoba out of a MPC roadrunner kit! 


I'de LOVE to see a 1976-1977 Malibu, Regal, or Cutlass! (x two Trend) I dont know why these years are not around in promo form?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

My first car was a '72 Deville, I'd love to have one in scale, it's the only one of my 1:1 cars that I don't have a model of.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 547161
> This is what Id want casted uh huh
> View attachment 547159


the black one a buick?! i'd buy one of those!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

A 2002 town car need to get casted and a 4 door cutlass


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> the black one a buick?! i'd buy one of those!


Looks like a 53 buick hearse,pretty damn kool


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Dodge Omni GLH
98-03 Pontiac Grand Prix 2 door
2013 Dodge Ram Crew Cab
2003 Silverado
Among others


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Somebody should find a 72 caprice and cast that, becuz $200 + for a promo is pissin me off!


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

68 Buick lesabre I cent find any scale replicas of my 1:1


----------

